# Jade Goody



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Was just reading an article about Jade Goody there on the internet 
My heart goes out to her   

THIS IS FOR JADE AND LADIES THAT HAS EVER HAD CANCER OR UNDER GOING TX FOR IT


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Ladyhex

I too feel it is so sad! its so hard to believe the stage the cancer is at.  I feel so much for her family and her wee sons!  It just puts everything into perspective and makes me thankful for what I have!


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

I agree girls,  such a pity of her. Goes to show that you can have it all one minute ( fame, money, etc ) and it can all be snatched from you so quick . 

I was very moved when I read Jades interview in the news of the world paper on sunday  . It really does put everything into perspective  

I read just earlier that Jade is to marry Jack this Sunday, best wishes to them


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Was talking to a friend earlier and we were talking bout Jade she felt it was awful that she is still doing interviews.  I think she is just right and so considerate thinking about her boys future even while she must be in so much pain!

SB


----------



## Babyrocks (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi girls . I agree . It's just such a tragedy and my heart goes out to jade.


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

It's shocking and so desperately sad. 

Her beautiful boys left without their Mummy who loves them dearly.  It's just too sad for words   

God bless you Jade x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't look where I was posting and thought this was a 'general chat thread'.  I didn't realise it was a thread for 'Ireland'  

PS.  I am half Irish


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Dame Edna  ,

No harm done, think we all feel the same about this terrible tragedy no matter where we live.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

My heart goes out to Jade. It's her 2 boys I really feel for.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

for her sons, its soo sad for them.


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Glitter... i too have just read that jade and jack are to be married this sunday 
  for Freddy and Bobby 

The story in the news of the world was so touching i was in tears   

Ladyhex xx


----------



## alley73 (May 24, 2008)

Hi all,

my heart goes out to Jades two little men, may god bless them all,

After hearing Jades news i got myself ( and three workmates) to the wellwomans clinic for smears, just kept putting it off, but it was just the kick up the a$$ i needed.

take care alley xoxo


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

it's so sad, my heart breaks for her, and for her two little boys even more, (for I'm sure she'll be going to a better place).


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Hope Jade Goody has a good day tomorrow 

All the best 
Ladyhex xx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Best wishes to Jade today on her wedding day


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

HERE ,HERE .Best wishes to Jade and Jack on their special day.


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

what a drama i have , went to buy OK yesterday and it was sold out in 8 shops and garages   
Jade goody is making them a small fortune 

Will try again today 
just being noisy really .....but well all can be


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Me too ,tried 3 shops all sold out


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Emak 

Panic over get it yesterday


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

just reading there,that jade is going into hospital to have an operation to control the pain she is in.  

god love her boys they are still at home watching all this going on 
if it was me i would have let them go to there dads


----------



## Jecca (Oct 29, 2008)

Since watching the documentaries on Jade, I just stop thinking about how brave she is. Her 2 little boys are so sweet, probably terrified, and I hope they can live normal lives after Jade passes. I don;t know how she can be so strong, I think I would curl up in a corner. It will be very sad when she passes. It makes me really angry that in Ireland the government announced a nationwide cervical cancer vaccine for girls aged 12/13, and a few short months later, they have decided not to go ahead with it for cost reasons. 'Cut backs' Yet they are able to use the company jet, the helicopters to swan around Ireland to appointments, it makes my blood boil.


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

that is monstrous of them jecca


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Jecca you are so right what you have just said


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Going to Watch Jades Wedding tonight, I watched 'Bride to be' lastnight  , most of the time Jade is upbeat and her boys think shes the best mummy ever , as the sunset lastnight in the programme, you could see the fear in her eyes, like many she's petrified of dying , I don't know hows shes doing it with the cameras still rolling.............imagine everytime you fall asleep wondering will you wake up again, it's just awful    for her and her family.


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

BP .....you are so right 

i was in tears   
I feel for her boys so much


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

What do you think of OK mag doing the article on jade this week ? 

I think they should have waited till she had passed on ...but thats just me


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Skint so will get it Monday, shop near me neevr sells out of magazines or very rarely.


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

R.I.P Jade , Your suffering is over now, God bless you xxx


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

R.I.P jade xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

R.I.P Jade xxxxxxxxx
   
God bless you


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

just sitting thinking    
so sad the day jade died Mothers day


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Heard the news on the way to hospital this morning ....god love her wee boys


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

R.I.P. Jade.       ,       and       for her family especially Bobby and Freddy.


----------



## Babyrocks (Nov 16, 2008)

thinking of Jades little boys Freddie and Bobby today. She seemed like a really caring mother and her boys adored her. What a sad day mothers day is for those little boys. 


May she find her rest in heaven and may God give her little boys strength.


----------

